# Gaia broke a nail..



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

After playing in the snow, I was drying her off and noticed her pull her paw back. Upon inspection I noticed she split the outside nail on her right paw in half. It's not bothering her, she's still her playful self but does this warrant a visit to the vet? Can it get infected? Should I try to trim it? Ugh.. What should I do?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Is she bleeding? I wouldn't warrant it as an emergency vet trip, but I'd keep an eye on it and keep it clean to avoid possible infection.


----------



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

No bleeding, I checked around in the snow as well and no signs of blood.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Do you think you can get a picture? Most times the vet will clip anything that is hanging off. If she's not bleeding, then she may not have broken her nail to the quick which is good. If it's just a floppy piece of broken nail with no damage to the quick or the toe itself, then it should be painless to just clip off.


----------



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I would probably super glue it, personally. That's not one that I would feel comfortable clipping. Soaking in epsom salts could help too.


----------



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

Super glue won't hurt her? I do have some Epsom salts and will soak it.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

It shouldn't hurt her, but that does look like it went up pretty far though so it's interesting that there wasn't any bleeding. I'd just keep it really clean for now, with a boot or sock to go and soak it until the vet can determine what to do.


----------



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

Okay I soaked it for about 10 minutes, it's wrapped and hopefully my vet can squeeze me in tomorrow.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

That deserves some kind of award. Hans would never sit still long enough to let me soak it for one minute, let alone 10! Hope that gets fixed quickly, poor baby.


----------



## Kath & Clan (Jun 6, 2012)

gaia_bear said:


> Super glue won't hurt her? I do have some Epsom salts and will soak it.
> 
> 
> Super glue is safe for the nails, that is what artificial nail glue is and also the same ingredients in the paint on artificial skin products which is why it burns so good on blisters and such.


----------



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> That deserves some kind of award. Hans would never sit still long enough to let me soak it for one minute, let alone 10! Hope that gets fixed quickly, poor baby.


I lucked out with a dog who loves the bath tub so we chilled out in there. Hopefully something can be done, all my luck she'll get it caught on something and make it worse. I can't see her keeping it wrapped for very long. 

Good to know about the super glue, I actually have some nail glue so will resort to that if the vet is a no go.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

So we went to the vet and all is well. I didn't think to look at the under side of the paw and how it split just left the quick exposed. The vet filed it down for me (the hanging piece) so it doesn't get caught and just told me to keep an eye on her. Thanks for the help and calming me down after my freak out.



Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

